# P99c/AS IWB holster suggestions?



## PX

Help:

I would appreciate any suggestions or recommendations regarding the IWB holsters for the P99c/AS model Walther.

Open to leather or man-made materials..



Thanks,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I have a few holsters - generally, I carry OUTSIDE the waist in a leather belt holster.

But, I have a cheap Uncle Mike's Inside the Waistband holster - made out of a felt type material. I bought it probably 10 years ago for my Glock 26. I no longer have the Glock, but it fits the P99c perfectly. U can get one for about $10.

The holsters are numbered, and I'd give U the number of mine, but from I can tell, they have been re-model numbered since I bought mine. So, if U find these at a guns tore, U may wanna ask permission to bring your unladed gun into the store to try it out for size (I've done this before a few times over the years - go in w/o the gun first and ask, however).

I still use this holster several times a week, and if ya wear cargo pants, U can put it into your front pocket as well. The belt clip helps break up the shape of the gun.


----------



## PX

Shipwreck said:


> But, I have a cheap Uncle Mike's Inside the Waistband holster - made out of a felt type material. I bought it probably 10 years ago for my Glock 26. I no longer have the Glock, but it fits the P99c perfectly. U can get one for about $10.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Shipwreck:
> 
> Thanks, I'll check 'em out. I use them already with my J-frame snubby's, and they do an adequate job for my needs.
> 
> By the way, I bought my wife a Kimber "Lifeact" for Christmas, and it's a pretty neat set-up for those who might prefer non-lethal defense. This sucker has two blasts of ultra hot pepper spray, (individually activated by trigger) propelled at 90 mph.. My wife gets concerned about cc some places, and the LifeAct can go pretty much anyplace.
> 
> This is supposed to be projected so fast that the bg cannot "dodge" the spray, and is actually pretty neat.
> 
> Just another option for "non-lethal" types..
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, and later on I might be asking specifically about the "hard chrome" deal you had with Tripp.. I understand you didn't have such success with another firearm, so I'd like your input before I send my slide off for a custom finish. I've read good things about Ford Refinishing in Inverness, Fl. too.
> 
> Happy new Year!
> 
> J. Pomeroy


----------



## Shipwreck

I saw a magazine ad for that. My wife's Pepper spray has expired. I may needa look into that for her.


----------



## Ron

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I have a few holsters - generally, I carry OUTSIDE the waist in a leather belt holster.
> 
> But, I have a cheap Uncle Mike's Inside the Waistband holster - made out of a felt type material. I bought it probably 10 years ago for my Glock 26. I no longer have the Glock, but it fits the P99c perfectly. U can get one for about $10.
> 
> The holsters are numbered, and I'd give U the number of mine, but from I can tell, they have been re-model numbered since I bought mine. So, if U find these at a guns tore, U may wanna ask permission to bring your unladed gun into the store to try it out for size (I've done this before a few times over the years - go in w/o the gun first and ask, however).
> 
> I still use this holster several times a week, and if ya wear cargo pants, U can put it into your front pocket as well. The belt clip helps break up the shape of the gun.


I found your comment about pocket carry in cargo pants interesting and exciting, because that is how I carry my 642 revolver, and really much prefer pocket carry. I live in Florida and wear cargo pants and tee shirt most of the time. I had assumed that the P99c was too big and bulky for pocket carry. I use a Mika pocket holster, which works great, for my 642,and I assume that he could make one to fit the compact. Is it realistic for me to think that I could carry the compact that way? And, by the way, I am short, but not overweight. Thanks.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck

Ron said:


> I found your comment about pocket carry in cargo pants interesting and exciting, because that is how I carry my 642 revolver, and really much prefer pocket carry. I live in Florida and wear cargo pants and tee shirt most of the time. I had assumed that the P99c was too big and bulky for pocket carry. I use a Mika pocket holster, which works great, for my 642,and I assume that he could make one to fit the compact. Is it realistic for me to think that I could carry the compact that way? And, by the way, I am short, but not overweight. Thanks.
> 
> Ron


Yes - it just depends on the depth of the pocket. I don't see why it would be a problem otherwise.


----------



## RickJZ

from all accounts I have read, Tucker makes some good IWB holsters. I am going to check into obtaining one of their IWB for my P99c. I wish that Galco made a P99c specific holster; they are my favorite holster manufacturer.


----------



## Shipwreck

RickJZ said:


> from all accounts I have read, Tucker makes some good IWB holsters. I am going to check into obtaining one of their IWB for my P99c. I wish that Galco made a P99c specific holster; they are my favorite holster manufacturer.


See my comment about Galco here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5837


----------

